# Separting 55 Gallon Next Week For My Two Rhoms



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

By next week my 3" rhoms will be separated into a 55gallon so I'll have a free 35gallon. I don't want to buy any more piranhas as of the moment or until I start working next month and have enough money to buy a larger tank, also because my hydro bills are going to be insane. what do you guys think I should put into my 35gallon?

1. German blue rams 
2.pair of freshwater blue angelfish (from Aquascape)
3. Single discus ( blue or red )
or give any other suggestions you think would be interesting to have.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Put one rhom in the 55 and the other in the 35. 2 Happy Rhoms>2 Unhappy Rhoms + Random fish

Although if you have a black divider that they can't see each other through, do it up.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MPG said:


> Put one rhom in the 55 and the other in the 35. 2 Happy Rhoms>2 Unhappy Rhoms + Random fish
> 
> Although if you have a black divider that they can't see each other through, do it up.


I'am planning to buy a black acrylic divider next week, So what do you suggest for the 35 from my list or your own opinions of fish?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Exodons


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i suggest the rams from your list. two angels alone is not the best and a single discus isnt good either.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MPG said:


> Exodons


are they those little tetra looking fish with teeth? just wondering haven't seen them before and don't know much about them.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Breeding pair of convicts to feed your rhoms!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Put one rhom in the 55 and the other in the 35. 2 Happy Rhoms>2 Unhappy Rhoms + Random fish
> 
> Although if you have a black divider that they can't see each other through, do it up.


I'am planning to buy a black acrylic divider next week, So what do you suggest for the 35 from my list or your own opinions of fish?
[/quote]

IMO Eggcrate or clear divider will work better. My fish are more active, eat more = faster growth. They aren't stressed. They want to grow bigger than each other. My P's in the divided tank eat twice as much, and don't just sit in one spot all day.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What are the dimensions of the 35?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> What are the dimensions of the 35?


i'am not sure if it's a 35 but it's around there but I'am sure it's either a 30 or 35. The dimentions are: width-37cm, height-43cm and lenght-68.5cm. dunno what brand it is but the tank has no frames on it only on top for the canopy and the bottom. other than that it's pure glass.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I got it to be a 30g but I was converting to inches and rounding so it may be abit off.

I'd do exos. It shouldn't be hard to find them in the GTA.
You may also want to consider 1 rhom per tank. I wouldn't do discus in that tank size.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah, I visted dragon and saw a tank of them. Alot of people are telling me to buy german blue rams though. Not from this site.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Exodons


are they those little tetra looking fish with teeth? just wondering haven't seen them before and don't know much about them.
[/quote]

exodons are beast, i only have two and its still a show during feeding time


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Why divide the fish you already have just to buy more, when you could house the ones you already have properly?

Best to give each rhom its own tank even if they are a lil small


----------

